
The Truth About Pricing - terpua
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2008/9/30/the-truth-about-pricing/10270/view.aspx
======
helveticaman
"[There's] a group of consumers that are willing to pay just about any
reasonable price for the product, and a group of consumers that won’t ever pay
a penny."

Thank you for pointing that out.

------
pchristensen
GoBig usually drives me crazy, but this is really good advice.

~~~
webwright
Except they don't really explain how to "try everything". Common advice is
that you can't change pricing too much or too often or people will get
wise/angry.

~~~
bradgessler
The easy way around that is by "grandfathering" people who are already paying
what you thought they should pay for your service/product; then charging
people who have never seen your service before the new price.

~~~
webwright
That's easy for 1 price switch. It get's pretty crazy if you're doing constant
experimentation.

